
My year of no spending is over – here's how I got through it - justinzollars
https://www.theguardian.com/money/blog/2016/nov/26/no-spending-year-over-new-way-living-wealthier-wiser
======
macscam
Lol nice job not mentioning rent

~~~
detaro
She clearly mentions paying off more of her mortgage.

